# debt collection



## jainey (Mar 27, 2009)

I am looking for people in spain who are looking to use the services of a debt collecter to collect unpaid debts. I would like to know if there are other people who like me need to find a reputable one. Thankyou


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

jainey said:


> I am looking for people in spain who are looking to use the services of a debt collecter to collect unpaid debts. I would like to know if there are other people who like me need to find a reputable one. Thankyou


Google El Cobrador del Frac.


----------

